
I Started a $4.8M Product Business in the EDM Scene - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/glofx
======
rayanami
Love GloFX, bringing several of their products to Burning Man. They have been
good construction and held up well over the years.

If anyone from GloFX read this, please make glasses that work for those of us
who do not have pronounced nose bridges. The kaleidoscope glasses in
particular tend to slide off :(

